# The Trad Wheat Jeans thread



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking to start a new thread with posts related to wheat / white denim. I think members would particularly enjoy seeing examples, past and present, of wheat denim incorporated in a Trad ensemble.

To start, here is an Ivy League image:










I'm looking forward to seeing other examples.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> I don't have the pictorial evidence, but sincerely believe I have seen pictures (and even movies from the 50s) that show college kids in wheat-colored jeans. I own a few pairs and wear them with shetlands and sport coats for a casual off-shoot of the Trad / Ivy look. I believe OCBD knows something about wheat jeans and their Ivy history (but I might be wrong about that as I'm doing this all from memory).
> 
> Happen to have a shot of my wheat jean. I really love the flecks of color in them. I think I used this picture in a thread we had going about button fly pants at some point:


FF, what brand of jean is the example pictured? J Crew?


----------



## phillytrad (Feb 20, 2016)

Posted in related thread, but contains Take Ivy pics - however, hard to tell if wheat _jeans_ or khakis, as in your photo as well. Either way, I like them.

https://www.ivy-style.com/the-end-is-here-an-ivy-style-jeans-post.html


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Wheat jeans are also popular with the Surf Ivy/West Coast Ivy Beach Boys look. https://forums.filmnoirbuff.com/viewtopic.php?id=18570&p=1


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Sure, why not?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Wheat jeans have been popular in the West for at least fifty years. I was not aware of the earlier Ivy associations. I have five pairs that I still wear in rotation with different tops, especially Pendletons and flannels.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

This weekend I was wearing old Mervyn's white/tan jeans, they still fit.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Nick Hilton wrote about wheat jeans hitting the East Coast in the early 60s -- a way of getting back at Trad Dad. 


Jeans in Suburbia -- A Personal History by Nick Hilton said:


> I bought my first pair of blue jeans at the Hill School campus store. They were white. Off-white, really. The company called them "White Levi's." It was printed right on the tag, though they really were a beige color. Southern kids called them Wheat Jeans. I wore them home to Rumson for Christmas vacation, and to a RHS basketball game. People - girls - asked, "Where'd you get those pants!" White Levi's hadn't made it to Red Bank. The experience! My first sartorial thrill, wearing something new, totally cool! An antidote for teen-age angst. I picked up Louise Winters, my date, and her old man answered the door, Martini in one hand, Marlboro in the other; asked with a withering look, "Where'd you get those pants?" and that completely sealed it. Nasty old drunk, icon of a generation, embarrassing his daughter. His disdain was my merit badge. This guy, in his Hunter green blazer with the golf-club crest, white turtleneck and corduroy pants with the duck embroidery! If this old fogy had a problem with what I was wearing, it meant something. Gave me confidence in my own style. Still have it. So it was in the 60s, between The Beach Boys and Dylan that the jean made it to suburbia. No longer the attire of beatniks, cowboys and coal miners, it was only a matter of time - thirty-five years or so - until fathers - like me - answering the doors for their daughters' dates, were wearing jeans. But the ones we're wearing, "designed" by Europeans and hand-sanded to look worn-out, cost ten times what we paid for our White Levi's. We may be gullible, but we're way kinder.


----------



## phillytrad (Feb 20, 2016)

Where do you guys buy your Levi's? The numbers are confusing, so Amazon seems like not the best option.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

phillytrad said:


> Where do you guys buy your Levi's? The numbers are confusing, so Amazon seems like not the best option.


501 is the only number you need to know!


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Growing up on the SoCal coast in the 60's, wheat/khaki color 'jeans' were very popular and, in my world, were kind of the base pant for the west coast prep look of the time. In my high school annual (Uni in WLA), most of the guys are wearing wheat/khaki jeans. Blue jeans were not allowed at that time. Lots of the surfer look had the wheats, a Pendleton, JCPenney crew neck t-shirt, white crew socks, and a variety of boat style sneakers, penny loafers, Purcells, and Converse (All-Stars), that latter two always being white).

I still have a couple pairs of 'wheat' denims (Wrangler pre-washed tan) which I am comfortable wearing with an ocbd. Blue jeans, not so much.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What are wheat jeans?


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

"My boyfriend's always wearin' white Levi's&#8230;and his tennis shoes and his surfin' hat and a big plaid Pendleton shirt."


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Howard said:


> What are wheat jeans?


Light tan/off-white jeans.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Before he started wearing leather pants and became The Lizard King, our young hero wore wheat denim (and dressed quite Trad):


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a pair of wheat/khaki jeans and a pair of cream/natural jeans - the latter is many years old, the former just a couple. I wear them very casually and infrequently - errands, around the house, etc. 

I'm a confirmed jeans hater, but these are somehow different...


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> FF, what brand of jean is the example pictured? J Crew?


Those are J Crew.


----------



## Coliningus (Feb 18, 2016)

Forgot I had these until digging through my jeans drawer this morning:









A bit wrinkled but decided they're worth wearing today anyway. Off-white herringbone 513s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Another round of the wheat wranglers:




























With a Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, a Brooks/Pendleton belt, and AE burgundy shell patriots


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ That's a very nice casual look, Reuben. I'm thinking about picking up a pair of those Wranglers, but do they have any color flecks? I really dig the flecks in FFs pair (pictured above), but J Crew is much more expensive and the fit doesn't always work for me.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> ^ That's a very nice casual look, Reuben. I'm thinking about picking up a pair of those Wranglers, but do they have any color flecks? I really dig the flecks in FFs pair (pictured above), but J Crew is much more expensive and the fit doesn't always work for me.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> FF, what brand of jean is the example pictured? J Crew?


*Gamma*, sorry for the slow response - somehow, I missed this thread entirely. SG67 is correct, they are J.Crew. They are two or three years old, so this exact pair isn't carried anymore, but this is a link to a very similar pair:

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/PantFitGuide/Denim/770/PRDOVR~A0640/A0640.jsp

I bought them on a deep sale - don't remember anymore exactly how much, but I know I paid less than $100 because I will not pay more than that for jeans as most of my jeans cost less than $50. That said, these seemed to have enough going on to justify a higher price - plus I wanted the button fly and the "right" wheat color which these have. I am really happy with them. They are a substantial weight, the "right" wheat color and fit (me) well.

*Howard*, to your question, I think wheat jeans are denim pants (meaning "jean" material) that are dyed wheat or off-white in color versus blue as most jeans are. So, effectively, they are just like regular jeans, but "wheat" colored.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


>


Kinda hard to tell from the photo, but I'll take it as a "yes."


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a couple pairs of the Wranglers tan jeans. These are what guys who want to wear denim but not blue jeans wear. I love 'em.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> ...I really dig the flecks in FFs pair (pictured above), but J Crew is much more expensive and the fit doesn't always work for me.


I'm with you - the flecks make a big difference. As to the price, I agree, at full price they are really expensive. I bought mine when J.Crew did one of its end-of-season big markdowns (where they have a separate sale section and the stuff is usually marked down a few times to half or less of the original price). Hopefully, they'll do that again and you can grab a pair then. Good luck.


----------



## phillytrad (Feb 20, 2016)

I buy a lot of stuff from J. Crew, but really have to wait for a sale. The mark-up is too high. Quality-wise, sometimes a crap shoot. I love their khakis, haven't tried the jeans, but now have a reason to. Wonder if the cut is similar...



Fading Fast said:


> I'm with you - the flecks make a big difference. As to the price, I agree, at full price they are really expensive. I bought mine when J.Crew did one of its end-of-season big markdowns (where they have a separate sale section and the stuff is usually marked down a few times to half or less of the original price). Hopefully, they'll do that again and you can grab a pair then. Good luck.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

phillytrad said:


> I buy a lot of stuff from J. Crew, but really have to wait for a sale. The mark-up is too high. Quality-wise, sometimes a crap shoot. I love their khakis, haven't tried the jeans, but now have a reason to. Wonder if the cut is similar...


I agree with all the above. At full price, J.Crew is overpriced / on sale, some decent value / quality varies, but overall not bad except for a few things here and there.

As to fit, the jeans and chinos are different. But both are on the slim, low-rise side versus what most on this site like. I happen to be tall and very thin, so their fit works for me. They have a few "models," but even the "regular" fit are on the slimmer side. All you can do, is order a few different models in your size, try them and return what doesn't fit (or, if nearby, try them on in a store).

I've been buying from J.Crew long enough to know both my model and size, but that took some trial and error as it does in any store.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Gamma, great idea for a thread. I'm a long-time wearer of tan jeans, and last year added this off-white pair from J Crew (slim straight model), seen here with BB uni-stripe and Rancourt for BB loafers.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting to read about J. Crew. I've glanced at their site a few times and always came away thinking their market was the 20-something hipster doofus crowd vs. the traditional crowd.

Some of you guys looking for tan jeans should check into Wrangler which shouldn't run more than $30-50 depending on where you buy. I can only find their blue jeans locally but once you know your size and fit preference, you can order online. I usually pair mine with an ocbd and Top-Siders.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Kinda hard to tell from the photo, but I'll take it as a "yes."


More of a "yes-ish". They're a little slubby/speckly but nowhere near as much as some other options. The variation/depth of color is more a result of the weave and the dyeing of the thread. The color is definitely not flat, but if you buy them expecting something like a donegal tweed then you'll be disappointed.



CSG said:


> Some of you guys looking for tan jeans should check into Wrangler which shouldn't run more than $30-50 depending on where you buy. I can only find their blue jeans locally but once you know your size and fit preference, you can order online. I usually pair mine with an ocbd and Top-Siders.


You mean like the ones I posted and have been discussing with Gamma that lead to the creation of this thread? I paid $33.84 for them on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Wrangler-Cow...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

CSG said:


> Growing up on the SoCal coast in the 60's, wheat/khaki color 'jeans' were very popular and, in my world, were kind of the base pant for the west coast prep look of the time. In my high school annual (Uni in WLA), most of the guys are wearing wheat/khaki jeans. Blue jeans were not allowed at that time. Lots of the surfer look had the wheats, a Pendleton, JCPenney crew neck t-shirt, white crew socks, and a variety of boat style sneakers, penny loafers, Purcells, and Converse (All-Stars), that latter two always being white).
> 
> I still have a couple pairs of 'wheat' denims (Wrangler pre-washed tan) which I am comfortable wearing with an ocbd. Blue jeans, not so much.





CSG said:


> I have a couple pairs of the Wranglers tan jeans. These are what guys who want to wear denim but not blue jeans wear. I love 'em.





CSG said:


> Some of you guys looking for tan jeans should check into Wrangler which shouldn't run more than $30-50 depending on where you buy. I can only find their blue jeans locally but once you know your size and fit preference, you can order online. I usually pair mine with an ocbd and Top-Siders.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that you recommend the Wranglers, right? You're not alone....I think Reuben has been on the tan Wrangler tip ever since this topic came up, and gamma is considering them, as well. I think Orange Fury also has some tan Wranglers that he's endorsed on here.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Reuben said:


> You mean like the ones I posted and have been discussing with Gamma that lead to the creation of this thread? I paid $33.84 for them on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wrangler-Cow...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00


Yup, those.


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

Just ordered some 501's from the Levi's site that are a very light tan medium weight denim. If they are of interest, I'll post a photo. $60, which was a slight discount from the original price. Thanks to those who contributed to this thread. Wheat jeans deserve the attention.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

How do you guys feel about the Lee brand vs. Wrangler/Levis/JCrew, etc.? JCP has Lees on sale now with an option in wheat:

https://www.jcpenney.com/lee-regular-fit-straight-leg-jeans/prod.jump?ppId=pp5001470994


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> How do you guys feel about the Lee brand vs. Wrangler/Levis/JCrew, etc.? JCP has Lees on sale now with an option in wheat:
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/lee-regular-fit-straight-leg-jeans/prod.jump?ppId=pp5001470994


My personal opinion? If you look up "mom/dad jeans" in the dictionary, you're likely to see a picture of Lee Jeans.

I've always been a Levi's guy myself. I bought the off-white pair pictured up thread from J Crew on sale, but most of my other jeans (including two tan pair) are all Levi's, either 501 or 505. They can usually be found on sale for not much more than brands like Lee, Wrangler, etc.

Edit: Wait....gamma, were you just April foolin' us?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> How do you guys feel about the Lee brand vs. Wrangler/Levis/JCrew, etc.? JCP has Lees on sale now with an option in wheat:
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/lee-regular-fit-straight-leg-jeans/prod.jump?ppId=pp5001470994


Even on sale, they'll end up being more expensive than the wranglers from Amazon after you take shipping into account.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that you recommend the Wranglers, right? You're not alone....I think Reuben has been on the tan Wrangler tip ever since this topic came up, and gamma is considering them, as well. I think Orange Fury also has some tan Wranglers that he's endorsed on here.


not tan, but I do have the 13MWZ in rigid/raw denim- though they're made in Mexico, the fabric is supposedly American made. I love them, I use them primarily as work pants at my in laws' property and they work great. My go-to denim is 501's, I have two pairs of those in tan (I want to add a pair in wheat though).



gamma68 said:


> How do you guys feel about the Lee brand vs. Wrangler/Levis/JCrew, etc.? JCP has Lees on sale now with an option in wheat:
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/lee-regular-fit-straight-leg-jeans/prod.jump?ppId=pp5001470994


Please no lol


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Please no lol


Maybe Rustler? They must have a pair in wheat?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> not tan, but I do have the 13MWZ in rigid/raw denim- though they're made in Mexico, the fabric is supposedly American made.


No supposedly about it. If you check the tag on the inside of the fly, you'll see they're labeled "Made in Mexico of US fabric". This isn't true for the wheat ones however.



gamma68 said:


> Maybe Rustler? They must have a pair in wheat?


Is there something wrong with the wranglers? The price is right and Amazon makes both ordering and returning them simple enough.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Is there something wrong with the wranglers? The price is right and Amazon makes both ordering and returning them simple enough.


April Fool's runs through midnight,


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> April Fool's runs through midnight,


I hear Cherokee makes some snazzy jeans :biggrin:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Aaaand once more with the wheat Wranglers:


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

FLCracka said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that you recommend the Wranglers, right? You're not alone....I think Reuben has been on the tan Wrangler tip ever since this topic came up, and gamma is considering them, as well. I think Orange Fury also has some tan Wranglers that he's endorsed on here.


I could go for those. How true to size are they? For example, does a 32W measure 32, or is it more like 33 or 34? And length?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Before anyone comments on the layout, I know I know- this was a photo I did for Instagram. But I wore tan Levi 501's to my wife's friend's birthday tonight:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

What a strange world we live in.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

How true! But what has that got to do with this topic?



Pentheos said:


> What a strange world we live in.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I lucked out this week and found some High Sierra (Mervyn's) tan denim in my closet. It moved up to the 70's here.


----------



## fshguy (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm typically a Levi's guy too. Looking at the current offerings of 501 STFs, I don't see anything called Wheat. Perhaps the closest is what they term Timberwolf. Any idea what current color is closest to the original wheat?

Thanks.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

fshguy said:


> I'm typically a Levi's guy too. Looking at the current offerings of 501 STFs, I don't see anything called Wheat. Perhaps the closest is what they term Timberwolf. Any idea what current color is closest to the original wheat?Thanks.


Unbleached cotton, so somewhere on the ecru/canvas spectrum. I think Levi's called the original color "sand", but it was more "white sand".


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I have no experience with Lands End denim, but I noticed in their catalogue they have a "sand dollar" colored denim that appears to be very close to wheat


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Can someone elaborate on "dad jeans"? I've worn Lee since high school.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

SlideGuitarist said:


> Can someone elaborate on "dad jeans"? I've worn Lee since high school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=dad+jeans


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=dad+jeans


I deserve that, but I still don't get it. Coincidentally, a colleague told me at lunch today that his wife forbade him to wear Lee, and he's got a dad-build. I'm wearing Lee jeans right now in "wheat," which I hesitate to show you. But I cannot for the life of me figure out what's so obviously different about them from Reuben's Wranglers.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

It's just a euphemism for dated jeans that is now also used to mean "my competitor's jeans".


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dad jeans:
https://manrepeller.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/giphy-1.gif

Mom jeans:

https://manrepeller.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/giphy.gif


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Himself said:


> I could go for those. How true to size are they? For example, does a 32W measure 32, or is it more like 33 or 34? And length?


Waist is fairly TTS, lengths might be an inch longer than marked. They have some give as you break them in.

The rigid ones are one of my two pairs of non-work jeans, and I had a pair of the washed ones for a while.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

My wheat Wrangler jeans arrived from Amazon. They look nice, have a good rise and fit well overall.

Thanks for the tip, Reuben!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I picked these up from levi.com recently. I've always worn 501s and these fit like the classics I'm used to, but with a twist. Called 501 CT, they are tapered from the knee down to the ankle, in line with the cleaner, trimmer fit that is currently popular. I actually like the fit a lot, though I wouldn't want it in my regular blue jeans, as they won't fit comfortably over a pair of work boots or ropers.

The color (called White Light) is pretty darn white IRL....moreso than I expected based on the picture, which appears more off white. Best part is they're on sale for $29.90.

https://m.levi.com/US/en_US/products/181730005


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

FLCracka said:


> I picked these up from levi.com recently. I've always worn 501s and these fit like the classics I'm used to, but with a twist. Called 501 CT, they are tapered from the knee down to the ankle, in line with the cleaner, trimmer fit that is currently popular. I actually like the fit a lot, though I wouldn't want it in my regular blue jeans, as they won't fit comfortably over a pair of work boots or ropers.
> 
> The color (called White Light) is pretty darn white IRL....moreso than I expected based on the picture, which appears more off white. Best part is they're on sale for $29.90.
> 
> https://m.levi.com/US/en_US/products/181730005


What do you think of the rise on these? I've read that the CT cut has a shorter rise than regular 501s.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Elmer Zilch said:


> What do you think of the rise on these? I've read that the CT cut has a shorter rise than regular 501s.


They seem no different from regular 501s in any respect, including rise, from the knee up.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Another option that avoids the 'dad jeans' stigma was posted today from Gustin -- natural selvedge denim, button fly for $81. The only problem I have with the Gustin model is the wait. When they get enough orders, they make them. But it can take a while until the order arrives. No instant gratification.

https://www.weargustin.com/store/33...ail&utm_term=0_e38caca900-278d5a126a-75236897


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I deserve that, but I still don't get it. Coincidentally, a colleague told me at lunch today that his wife forbade him to wear Lee, and he's got a dad-build. I'm wearing Lee jeans right now in "wheat," which I hesitate to show you. But I cannot for the life of me figure out what's so obviously different about them from Reuben's Wranglers.


very frumpy generally- much looser through the thigh, unattractive dyes, occasionally elastic waisted, and always look straight out of the 90's. Though I don't like them on myself, frumpy chinos can look good on others (Bills M1's, for example)- dad jeans never look good on anybody.



FLCracka said:


> I picked these up from levi.com recently. I've always worn 501s and these fit like the classics I'm used to, but with a twist. Called 501 CT, they are tapered from the knee down to the ankle, in line with the cleaner, trimmer fit that is currently popular. I actually like the fit a lot, though I wouldn't want it in my regular blue jeans, as they won't fit comfortably over a pair of work boots or ropers.
> 
> The color (called White Light) is pretty darn white IRL....moreso than I expected based on the picture, which appears more off white. Best part is they're on sale for $29.90.
> 
> https://m.levi.com/US/en_US/products/181730005


These look great, I like the lighter color- may have to get some


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

@gamma68 - Would you mind telling me what size your ordered and what size you would normally order for say a pair of Lands End Chinos or other. Trying to determine the correct Wrangler sizing for me. Also, I see they have the Tan and Wheat colors. Exactly what did you order? I have apair of Tan Levis 514s that are pretty much the same color as a pair of LL Bean Dark Khaki Double L Chinos. I want the jeans to be closer to a Stone color, like LL Beans color they call Khaki.

Thanks. MC.



gamma68 said:


> My wheat Wrangler jeans arrived from Amazon. They look nice, have a good rise and fit well overall.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Reuben!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Triathlete said:


> @gamma68 - Would you mind telling me what size your ordered and what size you would normally order for say a pair of Lands End Chinos or other. Trying to determine the correct Wrangler sizing for me. Also, I see they have the Tan and Wheat colors. Exactly what did you order? I have apair of Tan Levis 514s that are pretty much the same color as a pair of LL Bean Dark Khaki Double L Chinos. I want the jeans to be closer to a Stone color, like LL Beans color they call Khaki.


I ordered the tan Wranglers, cowboy cut, original fit, in 34-30. This is the same waist size I'd order from LE. I washed the Wranglers once and haven't had a chance to try them on since to see how they may have shrunk.

Here's a link:

https://www.amazon.com/Wrangler-Cow...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure this will help, but it might provide a direction to pursue. I just looked through my stash of exactly ten pairs of wheat jeans - each acquired sometime over the past decade. The lightest are two similar pairs of Lee's. The darkest is a pair from LLB. I have no idea what models or colors any of them may have been originally.


----------

